

Ask HN: What are your favorite speeches? - benrudolph

I&#x27;m building a site that collects all the world&#x27;s best speeches. I believe that the repositories that exist for speeches are often cluttered with ads and&#x2F;or unappealing layouts. Speeches are works of art and they deserve to be displayed in pleasing manner. My prototype is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beautifulspee.ch&#x2F;
======
MalcolmDiggs
This is one of my favorite books: [http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Great-
Speeches-Fourth-Enlarged-...](http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Great-Speeches-
Fourth-Enlarged-ebook/dp/B008TVM050/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1409789052&sr=8-2)

Has roughly ~300 speeches in it and they're fairly well picked.

~~~
benrudolph
Thanks Malcolm. This looks great. I'll check it out.

------
gabeamarcus
Dananjaya Hettiarachchi just won the 2014 World Championship of Public
Speaking. Check it out:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk8xNZQ3ZwE

